# "p2esocks" error message



## murphil (Nov 5, 2004)

Ever since I recently "healed" a Trojan Horse virus, I have been getting an error message, every time I boot-up my Win98 PC, about p2esocks_1029.dll not being found. Nothing I do seems to fix this, including removing all references to p2esocks_1029.dll in the Registry. An thoughts please? Also, what is p2esocks_1029.dll for - is it a critical item?

Tx ... murphil


----------



## tracer357#1 (Jul 19, 2004)

murphil said:


> Ever since I recently "healed" a Trojan Horse virus, I have been getting an error message, every time I boot-up my Win98 PC, about p2esocks_1029.dll not being found. Nothing I do seems to fix this, including removing all references to p2esocks_1029.dll in the Registry. An thoughts please? Also, what is p2esocks_1029.dll for - is it a critical item?
> 
> Tx ... murphil


check your error message again i've never seen a dll. file like that.
"p2esocks_1029.dll"

dynamic link library (DLL) is a collection of small programs, any of which can be called when needed by a larger program that is running in the computer

The small program that lets the larger program communicate with a specific device such as a printer or scanner is often packaged as a DLL program (usually referred to as a DLL file). DLL files that support specific device operation are known as device drivers.

For example, as long as a user of Microsoft Word is editing a document, the printer DLL file does not need to be loaded into RAM. If the user decides to print the document, then the Word application causes the printer DLL file to be loaded and run.

it sounds like you have other virus in your system or spyware.
run a online virus scan let it check your system.
here is one you can use it's free.

http://housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/start_corp.asp

also you can try this spyware remover maybe this will help.

http://www.adwaresafe.com


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi murphil and sticker  Welcome to TSG!

I'm gonna see if we can get these threads split somehow.

But I'm pretty sure that error is spyware related.

Let me ask a Mod to split and move these to Security.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Please do this:

First create a permanent folder somewhere like in My Documents and name it Hijack This.

Now *Click here* to download Hijack This. Download it and click "Save". Save it to the Hijack This folder you just created.

Click on Hijackthis.exe to launch the program.

Click the "Scan" button when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log.

The log should open in notepad. Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.

*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

This is a very old thread and you have another here: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-95-98-me/666397-changing-start-up.html#post5463774

I am closing this one.


----------

